# The power of dog: Cabal



## Reverse (Mar 14, 2013)

Some of you may know Neil Gaiman. He's a writer of mostly horror/fantasy-type books. I recently came across a post he did about his dog, Cabal, who had unexpectedly passed away.

In it, he quotes from a poem by Kipling, words that speak true:



> THERE is sorrow enough in the natural way
> From men and women to fill our day;
> And when we are certain of sorrow in store,
> Why do we always arrange for more?
> ...


Read Neil's tribute to his dog Cabal here It's a heartwarming tale, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

love it! I named my Cafall from the same legend that the name Cabal originates in!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

What a great story of the life and times.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I love Neil Gaiman's worb and was not aware of this.
Thanks


----------

